
Show HN: Laptop Theft Protection - shreyashirday
https://github.com/engineershreyas/LaptopTheftProtectionClient
======
wheresvic1
Would you actually use this yourself and leave your laptop in a coffee shop?
If you get a text message how long does it take for you to run out of the
washroom?

~~~
shreyashirday
I actually just tested it out today at a coffee shop! It might take a while to
run out of the bathroom, but for me, it's an issue of inconvenience vs
certainty

------
shreyashirday
Hey guys, this is a small project I just whipped up the other night. The
details are all in the README. Enjoy :)

